# MGB GT Conversion



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Alex
where about are you?
I am down in Southland


----------



## alexthekiwi (Aug 15, 2011)

Christchurch.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Range would depend on the speed you are generally travelling at.

But for a small car you can estimate your w/mile at 200-250. 3.2 * 60 * 100 = 19.2 kw.

Which gives you 76.8 miles at 250 w/mile, or at 80% DOD ~60 miles which is ~100 km.

At 170v @ 500 amps you'd make 85 kw (including voltage sag).


----------

